# How to get 'Jobs' to build up a portfolio? I'm stuck!



## Nikon_Josh (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am asking this as I have a bit of a mental stumbling block.. so I thought it best I call out for 'HELP!' from the people who know. 

I have done quite a few photographic assignments recently for friends and also have done a few shoots now with models I have met through Modelmayhem.

My aim is to go into portrait photography, weddings, baby/child and pet photography arena. I have also done some product photography and architectual stuff but that is on the backburner, I need to focus in on a few areas. I know the successful pro's do this.

But my question is this.. I haven't got enough really still to create a portfolio.. and I am looking for ways to get casual photography jobs in the local area? Obviously I will be working for cheap. but I don't know how I can really advertise myself without a website or portfolio. Any ideas of how I could get small photographic jobs in the local area? I mean for example someone looking for a cheap photographer to do some shots of children or some family portraits? Do I put up flyers or is Craigs list a good option?

I am worried about advertising myself as one of those photographers who will do 'work for free' as I understand how tasteless it is, but I don't really know what else I can do to get potential jobs right now. Obviously I am not yet in a position to say this is how much I charge!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nfp (Dec 2, 2011)

We are currently in the same possition as you are.  Craigslist sounds like a good idea but the biggest problem with it is people's perception that if its free, it must be lower quality.  Don't under-sell yourself.  If you don't charge atleast something, you get stuck in that rut of "wanting to be a photographer" instead of being a photographer.  I spoke with a couple friends in town and a co-worker and was able to get them to let me take pictures.  Instead of charging for their pictures, The agreement was that not only did I have the rights to the photos, but also asked them to spread the word about the new "photographer in town".  I started a facebook page and they linked their pics to it when they uploaded them and i'm starting off only charging $50-$100 depending on location and keeping my prints and image CD prices pretty reasonable to start.  Most of the people I have spoken with seem to be more concerned with the sitting fee when looking for a photographer than the price of prints.  The price of the prints are an ofter thought when they are deciding how many to buy.  This may be different in your area; i'm in a small community.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

> Obviously I will be working for cheap.


Why?  Just because you don't have a lot of experience, does not mean that you have to be cheap.  If you can get the job done well and deliver the goods, then you should charge for it.  If you don't think that you're good enough to charge more, then worry about improving first, then worry about customers.

Charging too little, is probably the number one reason why good photographers fail in this business.



> . but I don't know how I can really advertise myself without a website or portfolio.


Creating a website and putting together a portfolio shouldn't be too hard...and you don't need 'clients' to do it.  For example, an instructor I had, told us about a former student who created his portfolio in one day.  He had a good looking couple pose for him, he borrowed clothes from a consignment store, he used a garage...using the large door for great 'window' lighting.  I think the background were borrowed or rented.  

Keep in mind that your portfolio doesn't have to be huge...just good.  10 great images are better than 20 images, if only 10 of those 20 are great.  

You don't necessarily have to do 'jobs' for free.  But if you just ask people to model for you, to help you build your portfolio, you won't have the same stigma as being the 'free Craig's List' photographer.  Ask friends, ask family...ask people you see on the street.  The better looking, the better (for your portfolio).  You may get a lot of people saying no...but you will get some who say yes.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 2, 2011)

Once a "Cheap" Photograpgher , always a "Cheap"  photographer

Generally, It si recommended Go free or go full price. Going cheap not only will hurt you , it hurts working photograpghers and make the business hard for everyone.

If you are just learning, Go free to build the portfolio so you have something to show potential clients.

If you are charging, charge a reasonable price. IF you actually want to be and STAY in business. What happens when you are charging $50 for a shoot and burn and then move up to  The $500 - $700 you have to make per session to stay alive? Where will your customers be then?.And how do you justify a 10 fold increase in price when you really are delivering the same quality product? ( they will go to the next Craigslister and the bad cycle continues)

Nothing wrong with going free when you are learning. Because really who pays for someone to learn? Usually YOU pay for schooling and since there really is no way these days to learn Portrait business other than doing. You shouldn't ask people to pay for your "schooling"


----------



## nfp (Dec 2, 2011)

As I had stated above, this depends on your location.  Noone within 100 miles of where I live charges $500-700 for sitting fee.  The average is $150-250 so instead of using one persons ideal, investigate your area and base your prices on what is reasonable and competative for you.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 2, 2011)

I didn't say sitting fee, That's the total you need to make per shoot in order to cover cogs and Bcost and stay in business
You didn't sound like you were charging a $150 - $250 "Sitting Fee" that sounded like your complete fee with Images. That's not a sitting/session fee


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 2, 2011)

I will say though that your pricing depends on the Business Model you are going after : low end , mid, or high end


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 2, 2011)

This is one of THOSE questions. There are as many opinions on how to go about doing it as there are people here. I am a bit of a fan of Todd Reichman's blog and he has some very DIFFERENT things to say about starting out and building a business. Some very excellent and thought provoking things. Read this post http://www.amantofish.com/2011/03/08/668/

I am of the mindset that if you are building a skill base and a portfolio you should not be charging for anything except maybe materials. The moment you charge anything you are a professional in the eyes of the consumer and it doesn't matter if you consider yourself to be a beginner or a seasoned professional. If you go to a pro shop for a bowling ball and have it drilled you expect it will come back with professional work, not kinda good. It doesn't matter to you that the pro shop just hired Joe Kid off the street and is teaching him the ropes. You expect professional results. Same here.




And... I really like Mike's post about free and craigslist vs models. There are a LOT of starving models just starting out who want and need portfolio images. TFP is the way to "hire" a model to work a project like this for you without actually paying out in dollar signs!


----------



## CCericola (Dec 2, 2011)

You could get a job with a studio to get experience. Why do people think photographers don't work for other people when they start out?


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 2, 2011)

CCericola said:


> You could get a job with a studio to get experience. Why do people think photographers don't work for other people when they start out?


Years ago that was more of a possibility and it is more possible in your or my area. There are not as many established "Studios' anymore. And those that are are barely scrapping by without hiring other shooters. I wish that were true but it is a hard thing to do especially in more rural areas.

It used to be a great way to learn


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 2, 2011)

Rephargotohp said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> > You could get a job with a studio to get experience. Why do people think photographers don't work for other people when they start out?
> ...



And a JOB is not really likely anymore, although there are some. Most of us have the new kids willing to intern for us free of charge to get the experience, education and skills. If you do intern, make sure you have an intern contract-even if it is not paid!!! And make sure you read it very carefully. MANY of those will have a no-compete clause which says you can't open a business within X amount of miles. They may also sign your copyright to the studio-which you do not want to do. At least not 100%. Some will give you the right to select a certain % to keep and use in your own portfolio too... Just read very carefully and know what you are getting into.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

It doesn't have to be a 'studio' where you could try to get a job...there may not be as many studios in business anymore, but there are still plenty of professional photographer who are looking for assistants etc.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 2, 2011)

If there's a spot you could go to get pictures, like a park or something bring some business cards take photos of kids or whoever and give them your business card.  Great way to get variety.  If I were really pushing a photography business right now I would be calling people in my area who sell christmas trees and try to work out something with them to come and shoot families getting their tree.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks all for this, you have cleared the mental block. Alot of valuable information here for me to digest!

Big Mike, I will actually take your advice on this one. I will now look to getting a website up and running  and get some business cards sorted. I will get serious about getting some forms of communication created! I have about ten images I feel proud enough of to put on a site of varying things.

MLeek, thank you for that blog link it really is invaluable information. I think I agree with what is being said here, either work for free or charge a decent price. There is no in between, going cheap leads to potentially alienating current clients if I did raise my prices. Crucial factor here!


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 2, 2011)

You'll be pretty amazed if you read Todd's writing on a regular basis. It's like one of those moments you want to slap yourself in the forehead and say... WOW. I should have known that.


----------



## Todd_Reichman (Dec 2, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> You'll be pretty amazed if you read Todd's writing on a regular basis. It's like one of those moments you want to slap yourself in the forehead and say... WOW. I should have known that.



Thanks, saw this link in my Google Analytics and I'm flattered to have been name checked.  Honestly, if you need to build a portfolio then you need to be very direct and goal oriented.  Taking whatever jobs you can get at a less-than-confident price point is going to make it very difficult to build the portfolio that represents exactly what you do.  Really, at that point you're at their mercy, so it really isn't setting yourself up for getting what you need.  

So the question really comes down to knowing exactly how much you need in your portfolio to accomplish your goals.  Your portfolio is really an argument as to why someone should hire you, and that argument needs to be as focused as possible and short.  You don't need a big or expansive portfolio, you need a compelling portfolio.  When I teach this stuff I always start with the following exersize - build a portfolio that tells a client exactly what you do and why it matters in 5 images.  Ok, maybe 10.  Any more than that and you're watering down the message.  It might be an extreme example, but it illustrates the point well.

So the question is what does your portfolio need to accomplish, and how can you best build it quickly?

- trr


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Todd, Thanks for your insight and enjoying your blog!

I guess my main issue was the fact that I felt my lack of portfolio level images was holding me back, but I think now my best move is to just start creating a small portfolio of some of my best images taken up to now, creating a website and creating business cards. I think it's time to stop feeling I have barriers in my way and to just get on with it and see where this path takes me. I think if I promote myself in the correct way I can then start to get jobs, I do intend to keep doing free work in the meantime but I think it's crucial for me to start creating a business identity, to get me out of the feeling that I am stuck and not moving forwards with my plans! 

So if I start with a small website with just 5-10 images I feel proud of, then it is a great way simply to get me moving again in your opinion? I will obviously invest time in networking aswell and will link start to look at ways to get my name out there in the local area.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 7, 2011)

You already mentioned that you are on Model Mayhem, so use it. I've been using it to build my portfolio for a while now. Set up the kind of shoots you want to add to your port and offer a TF. There are models that want to add the same things to their port as well. Nobody needs to know that you didn't get paid to do it.


----------



## camz (Dec 10, 2011)

Nikon_Josh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am asking this as I have a bit of a mental stumbling block.. so I thought it best I call out for 'HELP!' from the people who know.
> 
> ...



Good advice from Todd there - who is a well respected icon in the industry. Good to see you here on the forum btw.

Nikon, I know your midst of starting and building your portfolio. From the sounds of it, you're leading towards showing your work on a website but I recommend some samples as well. If you're targeting the wedding/portrait sector of the business, you will need some printed work like albums and canvases to show potential clients and convery value in your images. A website doesn't tap in emotion as much in a client than printed tangible work. Your sales will improve and so will your rapport. But you need samples, because you can't sell what you don't have. No full res digital files on a disc, please...unless the price is right! It will help build a more valuable brand.

Ok now how to book clients. Many approaches but I think this is number 1. As you know this is a referral business so the question is, as wedding and portrait photographers, what is our biggest asset? Is it our skill set or camera? eh it's important but that's a given so no -there are many technical and awesome photographers out there with no business. Our number 1 asset is our client base. These are the ones who paid full price. These are our fans, these are the ones who will give us good reviews, these are the ones who are our cheerleaders, these are the ones who will promote our business and expand our visibility, these are the ones who will keep coming back for more, these are the ones who bring us new clients. There is no better asset! Break a camera or a lens, insurance covers it. Break your reputation with your VIP's...I think almost a fatal mistake. It practically applies to all business...not just photography. It's all about the quality of the relationships. The details on how....well that's depending on your branding


----------

